# ++ أحفظ توقيعك & صورتك الرمزيه & صوره الملف الشخصى ++



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
يارب يكون الجميع بخير 
يمكن الفكره غريبه شويه 
بس هتفيد كتير مننا 
الفكره ان كل واحد لينا ليه توقيع 
اكيد بييجى عليه وقت وبيغير توقيعه 
ممكن يكون عايز يرجع للتوقيع القديم تانى 
لكلمات عجبته نقلها وحطها فى التوقيع 
او عجبته وحطها فى التوقيع
فى الموضوع ده قبل ما هنغير التوقيع 
هنضع التوقيع القديم ونغير التوقيعنا للجديد 
وكل لما نغير هنضع التوقيع اللى هتغير ونضع الجديد 
وهكذا 
يمكن الفكره تكون مش حلوه 
مش عارف 
بس فكرت فيها وقولت اشوف حد هيشاركنى فى الفكره ولا لاء 
فى انتظار تعليقاتكم 
وتوقيعاتكم :t30:
فكرتى مش ناقلها 30:

نزود على الموضوع 
الصوره الرمزيه 
وصوره الملف الشخصى ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*

جاااااامده يا باشا

فكره جميلة جدا وعجبتني

ويلا ياسيدي احلي تقييم


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*

فكرة جميلة جدا يا كوكو

اول واحدة هحط توقيعى عشان لما اغيره قريب


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*

*مــــــــصـــــــر :new8:*
*عضوة حزب الغلاسة*


لو كنتم تريدون فوضى ..... تحققت


لو كنتم تريدون تغيير ......تحقق


لو كنتم تريدون الرئيس ..... فهو معنا حتي نهايه الفتره


لو كنتم لا تريدون الرئيس ..... فهو لن يرشح نفسه مره اخري


إن كنتم تريدون النهضه ..... فقد حان الوقت لنساعد بعضنا حتى نستطيع ان ننهض مره أخري


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*


توقيعى حتى يوم 9/2/2011


عندما ......... !! ( بقلمى )
اسف ولكنى اردت ان اكتب (بقلمى )
† 
يسوع يقدر يجبر كل ألامك .. يقدر يلملم فرح ويبعد أحزانك
( ̲̅:̲̅ )
يقدر يداوى جروحك وقادر يشفى روحك
من أى نزيف أو برد مخيف دا هو سر سلامك


يسوع هو الشريط اللاصق اللى يقدر يجمع كل شئ إنكسر مع بعضه عشان المرايه ترجع سليمة زى ما كانت وترجع تانى ابنه وشبهه .. بس انت خد قرار ومتتأخرش 
†​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*

اضافة لفكرتك يا كوكو

هو مجرد رأيي يعني

يكون التوقيع 

والصور الرمزية

وصور الملف الشخصي

يعني يكون موضوع شامل بالصور الخاصة بالعضو

ايا كانت توقيع او غيره

وده مجرد اضافه يعني مش اكتر​


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*




> _* فكرت فيها وقولت اشوف حد هيشاركنى فى الفكره ولا لاء
> فى انتظار تعليقاتكم
> وتوقيعاتكم :t30:
> *_




_*انت يا واد جايب مواضيع غريبه مع انك *_

_*مواضيع مفيده وقيمه وانا  واحد من الاعضاء تستحق تقيم   الموضوع *_

_*كان نفسى اديك تقيم انت كمان بس حظ انى اديتك تقيم فى موضوع اخر *_
_*الرب يعوض تعبك ومحبتك ديما *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



روزي86 قال:


> اضافة لفكرتك يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> هو مجرد رأيي يعني​
> ...


 
امممممممم 
تمام علشان يكون الموضوع شامل 
هضيفها فى العنوان والموضوع​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*

اووووووووك تمام يا ريس

هات جنيه بقي هههههههههه


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2011)

*صلوات التوبة التى فيها تتذكر كل خطاياك أمام الرب وتندم عليها تطلب المغفرة فى انسحاب قلب
:94: *
_*+ محبوب لك يايسوع +*_
_*



*_


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



روزي86 قال:


> اووووووووك تمام يا ريس
> 
> هات جنيه بقي هههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه
جنيه بس :11azy:
نو خدى 100 جنيه من التوقيع :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



روزي86 قال:


> جاااااامده يا باشا
> 
> فكره جميلة جدا وعجبتني
> 
> ويلا ياسيدي احلي تقييم


 
ميرسى على مرورك وتقييمك يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدا يا كوكو
> 
> اول واحدة هحط توقيعى عشان لما اغيره قريب


 
اهلا بيكى يا فندم 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا تاسونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



كوك قال:


> _*انت يا واد جايب مواضيع غريبه مع انك *_​
> _*مواضيع مفيده وقيمه وانا واحد من الاعضاء تستحق تقيم الموضوع *_​
> _*كان نفسى اديك تقيم انت كمان بس حظ انى اديتك تقيم فى موضوع اخر *_
> 
> _*الرب يعوض تعبك ومحبتك ديما *_​


 
هههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا كيرو 
الافكار بتيجى واحده واحده 
ميرسى على مرورك يا حبيبى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*




KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> جنيه بس :11azy:
> 
> نو خدى 100 جنيه من التوقيع :t30:​


 

هههههههههههههههه لا مس عايزه منك حاجه

احسن تكون فلوس مسروقه هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ++ أحفظ توقيعك ++*



روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لا مس عايزه منك حاجه
> 
> احسن تكون فلوس مسروقه هههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه 
انا مش وش ذالك :vava:
سارقها من خبر كان موجود هههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه

شوفت بقي

حسيت بكده

وقلب الام مش بيكدب ابدا ياخويا ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

فين باقى الاعضاء ​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 فبراير 2011)

*فكره جميله جدا يا كوكو بجد*
*لانى ساعات بكتب حاجات فى التوقيع وبكون اانا اللى مألفها وبمجرد ما بغير التوقيع بنساها ومش بعرف افتكرها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة حلوة خاااااااااااااااااااالص

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

وادي توقيعي


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*فكره جميله جدا
شكراا
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*تحففففففففففة يا كوكو*
*لما اغير بقا ابقا اجي هههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

_*JESUS is to be first in our lives – HE is always
 our first love!
*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​ 




 


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

قررت أن اعمل فى صمت :t39:
لا اتحدث ....
لا اتكلم ....
لا أشكوا همى .....​ 
إلا لرب المجد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2011)




----------



## Coptic Adel (27 فبراير 2011)

*



*

*



**عمري ما أنسي جميلك وكلام انجيلك & اركع واصليلك حاكيك تحاكيني*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 فبراير 2011)

* سَأكْتُبُـهَا عَلى جَبيِنِ المَجْدِ عِنْــوَانـــآ ... مَـن لَـآ يَـعْـشَقْ مَـــــًّصْــــــــــرْ لَيـّـسَ إنْـسَاناً*






*انا مصرى ,,, انت مين !!!!!!*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*يســــــــــــوع*

ياليتني قطرة في دمك الذي سال
أو نسمة من انفاسك وانت في تلك الحال
أو حرفاً من كلامك عندما انحنى رأسك على الصليب ومال
أو شوكة في اكليل الذل الذي من كبريائك العظيمة نال
أو نبرة من صرختك التي انطلقت بصوتٍ صال وجال
لكي يكون نسيان صلبك في حياتي محال
يا سيدي كم عشقت صليبك وقطرات دمك المسفوك من اجلي
​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

_*​*_رافعينلك يا إلهنا صَلاه
مالناش غيرَك يا الله
وِعَشان إنتَ الحَق ضَرورى
العَدل هَيَاخُد مَجراه

...لو حَقِّنا مَهضُوم أو ضاع
صَلَّح مِن تانى الأوضاع
بِدمُوع عيننا جينا تعيننا
مالناش غيرَك نِترَجَّاه

  متعولش الهم ومتخافش ربنا موجود
ده الهك حى مبينامش
وملهوش حدود


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق 



​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*                       عند وقت ضيقى ادعوك ربى
انظر الى صورتك ع الصليب
وادعوك من قلبى
اتامل جراحك التي تحملتها من اجلي
انا المخلوق من عدم
واتسال لماذا يارب تحملت كل ها العذاب لماذا
وهل انا استحق كل هذا العناء
نعم انا غالي الثمن عندك
غالى عليك يارب لدرجة انك نزلت من سماك
وجئت ع ارض فدتنى بدمك ومحوت كل خطاياى
وطهرتني وادتني لبس جديد ونقشتني ع كفك
وشلتني ف عنيك
وكل ده من اجلى وانا عملت اية علشانك
بدق ف ايدك مسمار واحط لك اكليل الشوك
كل يوم بخطيتي
انا اسف يارب ع كل شىء
اسف وجاى لك ودموعى ف عينى
يتمنى رضاك
راح اكون انسان جديد وان يوم وقعت رجلي
هناديك وامسك فيك واحتمي ف حضنك
من العالم وما فيه 



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2011)

شكر خاص للناس اللى سالت عليا فى غيابى وبشكر كمان الناس اللى مافرقش معاها وجودى من عدمه 
شكـــــــرا 
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء الأول )
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا ( الجزء الثانى )
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء الثالث )
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء الرابع )
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء الخامس) 
ضحكنى ...... شكرااااااا (الجزء السادس)​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

*



*

*أفكار الله غير أفكارنا*
* فكرنا فى حكمته فإحتارنا*
* وأختارنا نقوله مش فاهمين*
* ونقوله عايزين نتعلم*
* ولأنه عظيم ولأنه عجيب*
* كل عمايله بحكمة وترتيب*
* إحنا قصاده جاهلة وعايزين*
* نسمع أكتر ما نتكلم..!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

Thanks for hurting me many 
 times

 Thanks for every things


 كلامك وجعني جدااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2011)

*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم!
كما نبيّهم كما هم!**




الإرهاب الإسلامي
قد أودى بحياة أكثر من
16963
إنسان بريء منذ 9/11
ديانة الا..سلام

www.theReligionofPeace.com
jihadwatch.org*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2011)




----------



## bob (21 مارس 2011)

*عرفت يارب أنه ليس للإنسان طريقة. ليس لإنسان يمشي أن يهدي خطواته" (أر10: 23).*
*“قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر.” (أيوب2:42)*
*من اجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين الآن اقوم يقول الرب اصنع الخلاص علانية (مز5:12)*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أبريل 2011)

*If u can c the good in other people , then u still have Hope*











​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

♥.... يستطيع الانسان أن يكتب كلمات حب جميلة ولكن أجمل ما في الحب ليست الكلمات ولكنها المواقف .......يستطيع الانسان أن يؤكد أنه لن يبيع ولن يفرط في حبه .. ولكن الايام وحدها...هي التي تثبت عمق المشاعر...♥​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_



_​ 
_♥ عــندما سألونى عنـك ،،، تبعثــر كـبريائى أمامهم ،،، واختنقت الكلمات بصدري ،،، وفاضت من عينى الدموع ،، فماذا أجيبهم ،،، ؟؟؟..._
_كم هو صعب أن أعترف بأنى لم أخلق لك ... ولكنــي قد أمــوت لأجـلك __..... ♥ _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2011)

_



_
_♥ __قمــة العشق هو إن تقضـي الليل وانت تبكـى وتمـوت قهـر على غياب شخص ما ..... وتتوعد بنسياانـه وحين تجتمع عينـكـ بعينيه تنسى كل شىء وتبتسم له....♥ _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2011)

A kid asked jesus “How much do you love me?”
*Jesus* replied: “I love you this much”
And stretched his arms on the cross and died for us…

*Jesus died for us on cross*

and
2day
*He Is RISEN*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*تصميم تاسونى بسم الصليب *

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

شخابيط X شخابيط


مسكت قلمي وكتبت بيه شخابيط

كل من شافها ضحك وقال عني عبيط

شخابيطي كانت عفويه .. وفيها اماني وهميه

حلمت ان المسيحيه ديانه كل البشريه

وكل سلفي واخواني قالي احجزلي في المسيحيه مكاني

مش بؤلكم قالوا عني عبيط

بس في النهايه اهي شخابيط

ملاك و فاقد للامل©






​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*اِذْهَبْ إِلَى النَّمْلَةِ أَيُّهَا الْكَسْلاَنُ. تَأَمَّلْ طُرُقَهَا*
*  وَكُنْ حَكِيماً.(أم 6 : 11)*





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

*كلماتك الرقيقة كيف لى تجاهلها ؟!!
بسمتك الرقيقة كيف لا أراها ؟؟!!*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2011)

*أجمل لحظة ... حينما أبكى من الألم ولا أجد كلمات لكى *
* أحدثك بها *
* فأنظر الى عينيك الحانيتين يا إلهى فتترجم كل دمعة *
* من دموع **ألمى وشكوتى*

+++++++




​* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

*تصميم تاسونى بسم الصليب 
*




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2011)

تصميم تاسونى بسم الصليب







صديقى الوحيد كتابى المقدس ...














* نفرح لا لأننا ننظر دماء و آلام وصراخ *
* بل لأننا ننظر أكاليل المجد السماوية المعدة لأولادنا*

* فطوبى للكنيسة التى تهان من أجل *
* إسم المسيح*
* لأنها أصبحت كنيسة أفراح إلى الأبد...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*
كل سنة وأنا خدامك

فى عيد ميلادى بهديلك حياتى ...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*



*
* هنصلى فى كل مكان فى الدنيا*
* مجــــــدك *
* حلمنــــــــــا*
* مش خايفين لما نموت علشانك*
* دة خير لينا *
* كلنـــــــــــا*
*ودى تبقى أقل حاجة *
* نثبتلك *
* حبنـــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2012)

*حينما تبحث فى سر التجسد*
* فستتلامس مع الحب الذى تعجز *
* النفس أن تدرك معانيه..!!*

*



*
*



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

*He who kneels before God can stand before anyone.





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 يناير 2012)

*





**تصميمات من ذاكره جهازي علي مدار خمس سنوات " ادخل ممكن تلاقي صوره تخصك "*
* تصميمات الكريسماس والعام الجديد 2012 +|+ Coptic Lion +|+
فهرس مشاركاتي في قسم كتابات وسيضم اي خاطره جديده " متجدد" 
فهرس تصاميمي في قسم الصور المسيحيه " متجدد "             ‏
فهرس تصاميمي في قسم الصور العامه " متجدد "*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

خدامكم ...





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*I can not smile without you
But has become adept at crying
  coptic lion words

*​ ​ *





**تصميمات من ذاكره جهازي علي مدار خمس سنوات " ادخل ممكن تلاقي صوره تخصك "*
* تصميمات الكريسماس والعام الجديد 2012 +|+ Coptic Lion +|+
فهرس مشاركاتي في قسم كتابات وسيضم اي خاطره جديده " متجدد" 
فهرس تصاميمي في قسم الصور المسيحيه " متجدد "             ‏
فهرس تصاميمي في قسم الصور العامه " متجدد "

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*!! Coptic Lion !!
المرشح المحتمل لرئاسه الجمهوريه :blush2:




*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

*بحبكم كلكم *

*



*
* لانى الرب يسوع علمنى *
* أحب كل الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس*

*Happy Valentine's Day*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2012)

*!! Coptic Lion !!
المرشح المحتمل لرئاسه الجمهوريه :blush2:
*║▌│█│║▌║││█║▌║▌
* 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

*أكتب خططك بقلمٍ من رصاص، وسلم الله الممحاة !*

*



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2012)

​


----------

